# Raspberry PI 2



## Ralle (7 Mai 2015)

Kann man mit Codesys auch den eingebauten PWM-Ausgang des Raspberry ansprechen?


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Mai 2015)

Hallo Ralle,
hab das bisher nur mit der Adafruit pwm http://www.adafruit.com/products/815 gemacht für die es ja auch einen Treiber gibt.
Mit den localen GPIO's würde ich es mit wiring pi versuchen:
Also so:
*PWM*
*
The WiringPi project is a library that includes an application for easy GPIO access.
For PWM it allows to configure hardware modules for dedicated PWM pins as well as using a software PWM solution on other pins.


Install WiringPi (WiringPi uses git, a source code management system):
sudo apt-get install git-core

Download or "clone" the WiringPi project and build it:

git clone git://git.drogon.net/wiringPi
./build

If you have already downloaded it, you can update to the latest version:

cd wiringPi
git pull origin
./build

According to it, configure GPIO18 (WiringPi Pin 1) in HW PWM Mode using the command shell:
gpio mode 1 pwm

Write a value to the PWM module (from 1 to 1023):
gpio pwm 1 500

"gpio pwm 1 500" das dann eben über SysProcess... aufrufen aus CODESYS.
Grüße






*


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2015)

Ok, also direkt die GPIO für PWM mit Codesys nutzen geht allso noch nicht bzw. man nimmt den "Umweg" über den Adafruit?
Da gibt doch auch ein Beispiel im Codesys für die Servo Ansteuerung, richtig? (Servo Softmotion)


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ja genau: "c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\SoftMotion Servo Example.project"
da kannst du mit plc open fb's die servos "verfahren". Also so wir hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rLOWm7NiU
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2015)

Adafruit-Hardware hatt ich noch nicht, gibt es da nur einen oder muß man etwas bestimmtes auswählen?


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2015)

Ok, ich seh schon deinen Link, das werde ich mal testen


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2015)

@HausSPSler

Gibt es dazu noch ein wenig weiterführende Doku?
Wie wird in dem Beispiel-Programm die Rückmeldung der Position gemacht?
Konfig geht wohl nur online, also braucht man erst die Komponenten.


----------



## Knaller (9 Mai 2015)

Moin
Also über Ethercat hab ich schon Geschwindigkeits Regelung sowie antriebsgeführtes positionieren gemacht Mit einem Indradrive Cs ausprobiert.      Geht recht einfach wobei ich alles händisch gemacht hab plc Open hab ich noch nicht probiert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
also eigentlich musst du nur eine Softmotion Konfiguration anlegen und verwendest dann die SoftMotion Achse (in meinen Screenshot Drive1) als Axis Eingang für die PLCopen Bausteine.
60 /-60 grad ist das was der Servo für einen maximal Weg kann in meinem Beispiel.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die mitgelieferten Librarys öffne, kommen diverse Fehlermeldungen über nicht installierte Librarys.

Z.B.: [FEHLER]        I2C_Gyroscopes: Bibliotheksverwalter: Die Bibliothek '#IoStandard' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'IoStandard, 3.5.3.0 (System)' ist nicht installiert.)[FEHLER]        raspberry pi peripherals, 1.3.0.0 (3s - smart software solutions gmbh): Bibliotheksverwalter: Die Bibliothek '#IoStandard' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'IoStandard, 3.5.3.0 (System)' ist nicht installiert.)
[FEHLER]        raspberry pi peripherals, 1.3.0.0 (3s - smart software solutions gmbh): Bibliotheksverwalter: Die Bibliothek '#Standard' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'Standard, 3.5.2.0 (System)' ist nicht installiert.)
[FEHLER]        raspberry pi peripherals, 1.3.0.0 (3s - smart software solutions gmbh): Bibliotheksverwalter: Die Bibliothek '#SysFile' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'SysFile, 3.5.2.0 (System)' ist nicht installiert.)
[FEHLER]        I2C_Gyroscopes: Bibliotheksverwalter: Die Bibliothek '#Standard' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'Standard, 3.5.2.0 (System)' ist nicht installiert.)

beim Öffnen der I2C_Gyroscopes.library

Um neue Geräte anzupassen, wird ja empfohlen diese vorhandnen anzupassen.
Wie bekomme ich das dann übersetzt?

In einer anderen library wurde die Deklaration eines Timers TON angemeckert, TON sei nicht bekannt.
Wie gehe ich mit so einer Library denn am Besten um? Erst als normales Projekt öffnen und dann als Library speichern und installieren?

Edit: Erledigt, man muß nur lang genug rumspielen 

Im Bibliotheksverwalter gibt es in dem Fehlerfall einen zusätzlichen Reiter "Fehlernde Bibliotheken herunterladen".


----------



## Ralle (13 Mai 2015)

So langsam trudeln die Komponenten ein.

Die Kamera funktioniert mit Codesys, aber nur das einfache Beispiel, das ein Foto macht und auf der Karte ablegt.
Das Beispiel mit dem Streaming bekomme ich gar nicht zum laufen. 
Hat das auf dem PI2 schon jemand hinbekommen?


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Mai 2015)

Hi,
ja,
mal ganz unabhängig von CODESYS erst mal in Linux alles ans "rennen" bekommen
versuchs doch mal so (mit "putty" folgende Befehle ausführen, man kann die Zeile markiere und dann mit rechter Maustase in putty einfügen)

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo rpi-update
git clone https://github.com/silvanmelchior/RPi_Cam_Web_Interface.git
cd RPi_Cam_Web_Interface
chmod u+x RPi_Cam_Web_Interface_Installer.sh
./RPi_Cam_Web_Interface_Installer.sh install

so dann einen reboot...
Dann ruft bitte mal im Browser die Seite 
http://IpadressePi
auf.

dann sollte die Weboberfläche der Pi CAM kommen...
Wenn das dann geht, geht der Rest auch mit CODESYS ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (13 Mai 2015)

Ah, danke, das werde ich am WE dann erledigen und dann mal testen, heute geht nichts mehr.
Wäre super, wenn ihr das in eurer Kurzanleitung mit aufnehmen könntet, davon wußte ich gar nichts. Dauert eine Weile, ehe man so alle Infos zusammengekratzt hat. 
Schönen Vatertag wünsche ich.


----------



## HausSPSler (14 Mai 2015)

ähm, jau... des steht genau so im dem Pdf welches im Store als Beschreibung abrufbar ist und auch nach dem installieren des Packages hierneben allen Beispielen verfügbar ist:
"c:\Users\<DeinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\RaspberryPI_de.pdf" Seite 5/20

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2015)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> ähm, jau... des steht genau so im dem Pdf welches im Store als Beschreibung abrufbar ist und auch nach dem installieren des Packages hierneben allen Beispielen verfügbar ist:
> "c:\Users\<DeinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\RaspberryPI_de.pdf" Seite 5/20
> 
> Grüße



Mist, das hatte ich befürchtet, bin zu däml... richtig zu lesen.

Ich hab in der Umgebung der Codesys-Beispiele gesucht. Dann vielen Dank noch einmal.
Das GPS-Modul ist auch schon da. Erstmal muß ich etwas löten und dann mal sehen ob das am Raspi ordentlich läuft. Danach kommt irgendwann die Kür mit Codesys.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2015)

Funktioniert nun auch mit dem Streaming. Im Intranet, gaz flott, zum Iphone (ebenfalls per WLAN) aber recht träge. Schätze, da muß man ein wenig an der Bildrate etc. rumspielen.
Na, war erst einmal nur ein Test, ist für Codesys nicht unbedingt erforderlich.

@HausSPSler

Wenn man neue Geräte per I2C einbinden will, gibt es da bei euch irgendwelche Informationen, wie man man das am Besten angeht?
Ich hab mit mal die Librarys angesehen, da benötigt man logischer Weise so einige Infos zu den Geräten, die man anschließen will.


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Mai 2015)

Hi,
ja and den Datenblättern wie wo und was gelesen und geschrieben wird kommt man fürchte ich nicht vorbei.
Wenn du ein SPI Gerät nimmst, kannst du seit der neuen Version mit folgendem Projekt:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\PiFace_FB.project"
SPI Geräte verwenden ohne das du eine Bibliothek machst, das soll dieses Beispiel anhand des PIFaces zeigen.
... vielleicht sollten wir das auch noch für I2C Geräte erstellen bzw das kann vielleicht auch jeder selber der es benötigt mit I2C machen.
Vielleicht findest du auch hier schon dein Gerät:
http://forum.codesys.com/viewforum.php?f=23
hier gibt's I2C und SPI Bibliotheken von anderen Usern die man verwenden kann, gerne kann man hier auch seine selber erstellten libs "sharen" mit den anderen CODESYS Pi Usern.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2015)

Das Forum ist sicher ein guter Tip. Bis ich eigene Libs habe, kann es noch dauern, aber Wissen zu teilen halte ich immer für gut!

PS: Angemeldet bin ich schon mal.


----------

